

For Romney to Win, State Polls Must Be Statistically Biased - nkurz
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/03/nov-2-for-romney-to-win-state-polls-must-be-statistically-biased/?smid=re-share

======
hugh4life
They are statistically biased. PPP has the race tied or O+1 nationally yet
they have Romney behind a lot in every swing state including North Carolina.
That just is not possible.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Of course it is.

If he's at 90% in some of his own states then he can be slightly behind in
every swing state and still have the maths come out.

------
Turing_Machine
[http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2008/10/balls-and-
urns....](http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2008/10/balls-and-urns.html)

